

Ancient Mars River 1-3 Feet Deep - pitiburi
http://www.space.com/21361-mars-pebbles-ancient-water.html

======
pitiburi
We are, in just a few months, going from asking if there was ever water on
Mars to being able to calculate how deep and fast were some streams. Most
people doesn't realize it, but we are in the middle of a paradigm change. It
is happening before our eyes.

